# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Elaboración de expedientes PQUA y PBUA

## jjmayo

Se realizan expedientes técnicos para el registro de nuevos productos PQUA y PBUA (químicos y biológicos) así como la confección de etiquetas, hojas de seguridad y fichas tecnicas. 
Blgo. Juan José Mayo Hernández 
Teléfonos: 990395811 - 602*2744
e - mail : mayojuan66@gmail.comTemas similares: I curso teorico practico sobre elaboracion de proyectos de inversion privada en agronegocios. ANA y JNUDRP concluyeron de manera consensuada elaboración de reglamento de Ley de Recursos Hídricos Adex entrega propuesta para elaboración del reglamento de Ley de Recursos Hídricos Autoridad del Agua publica precisiones en elaboración de reglamento de Ley de Recursos Hídricos

----------

